# did my beans go bad???



## Therese's Mommy (Jan 15, 2005)

Yesterday morning I put chickpeas to soak. I intended on cooking them last night for dinner but that didn't happen. We were gone all day today and when we got home the house smelled. I figured out it was the chickpeas soaking on the stove that stunk. I went to go and drain, rinse and cook them and the pot was full of that foam that often rises to the top when you are cooking beans. Anyway, I rinsed them well. Are they still ok?? They smell not so nice. They were soaking on the stovetop in a covered pot for just under 36 hours. It has been warm here that past 2 days, in the 70s.

TIA!

Beth


----------



## Carhootel (Jul 16, 2008)

Hrmmm. I don't _think_ they've gone bad. Mine get foamy most of the time anyhow... I would cook them and then see how they smell/taste and then decide. I recently had some beans sprout during soaking them!


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

Do the cooked beans or the soaked beans smell? If the soaked beans smell, I'd rinse them a bunch and then cook them. If the cooked beans smell, I wouldn't really eat them... I tend to trust my sniffer.


----------



## Bri'sgirl (Apr 4, 2009)

Tough call. I've never soaked chickpeas before, but I've let other beans soak for up to 3-4 days without any problems.


----------



## californiajenn (Mar 7, 2007)

They're fine. I soak all of my beans for 24 hours and never had a problem. It's most likely the nasty stuff on top of the water began to ferment.


----------



## ArcticRose (May 13, 2009)

I had pinto beans soaking over night the night I went into early labor. We ended up at the hospital for five weeks while my DD was in the NICU. DH came home a couple of times to feed the cat and get some clothes... and finally put the beans in the garbage after a couple of weeks. (said they smelled horrendous) He put the pot in the sink and left it.

My mil came and cleaned my house before we came home, so I never smelled it, but apparently the pot was REALLY stinky.

Every time I soak beans now I think about that pot of stinky beans.


----------



## Therese's Mommy (Jan 15, 2005)

Well, I rinsed them well and cooked them this morning. The house stunk! It was a cross between the smell of vomit and poo uke It was torture. When they were done I drained and rinsed them again. They still smelled. I ate a couple and they tasted funny. So, now they are in sealed containers in the trash. Thanks for the input.


----------

